# Spotting/bleeding while on hrt tablets?



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi there, I'm kind of freaking out at the moment. I am on day 7 of oestradiol valerate (hrt tablets)  and have been cramping since last night. This morning I have noticed spotting and I;m still cramping like AF pains. Has anyone had this while taking hrt tablets? is it normal? I'm worried I'll have to cancel my treatment.


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Posted a reply on the Feb FET thread hun xx


----------

